# CC cheap ferry booked



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just booked ferry,Dover-Dunkerque with CC for £27 one way on 6th April at 6am. Not bad price I thought now the decision Marina Parade or Canterbury P&R.Can you get out off P&R early and can you get water.
Nick


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*CC Cheap Ferry Ticket*

Use the Cite of Europe car park. Very quite and safe, don,t for get to put the alarm on !! Have a good trip

Paul and Ann


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick
You can usually get out of the Dover P & R early but last week when we stayed over the outside pay machine was out of order. Just phoned the number on the notice and the man at the control center opened the barrier. Saved £2.50. and yes there is water and a toilet dump.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd go for Marine Parade if you have a 6 am sailing. At least you won't have to get out of bed _quite_ so early that way.

Be careful - if you are coming back via DFDS/ Norfolkline- that you travel on the exact tikme and date booked. We changed our booking about 3 weeks ago for one exactly 1 week early (same time, same day) and were charged more to change it than we had paid for the fare in the first place.

G


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Just booked Dover / Dunkirk, 

8m x 3m m/h, 2 x adults & 2 children, out July & back Aug.

£84 return  

Booked through CC.


----------

